# Has anyone gone from a 225 to a V6 DSG?



## Surrey

What were/are your thoughts in terms of drivability/economy/fun factor?

No particular reason for the change, just fancy experiencing a V6.


----------



## McPikie

Not a 225, but I used to have a manual V6 and have now got a DSG. I was worried by the horror stories of them in all honesty, but I genuinely love the DSG now. It's easy enough to drive daily (although my E60 is auto too), but it can be a little jerky in stop start traffic. Other than than, you can leave it in auto, lob it in sport to hold the gears a little longer, or play with the shifter/paddles when you fancy a bit of fun. Great boxes. Just make sure it's been serviced correctly. 

Again, servicing makes a massive thing on the V6, because of the chains. Crap oil/long service intervals can kills the chains. Once you get into the realm of needing those done, you're looking at around £1500.


But........ that noise  Here's my old one with just a lucifer decat


----------



## Jay225

Had a V6 R32 Mk5 for quite a few years,,,,
routine servicing and a clutch only in that time ,,,,
great engine and ours was a manual,,,,, great standard exhaust,,,
forget about fuel economy,,,,it loved a drink,,,,,


----------



## Surrey

McPikie said:


> Not a 225, but I used to have a manual V6 and have now got a DSG. I was worried by the horror stories of them in all honesty, but I genuinely love the DSG now. It's easy enough to drive daily (although my E60 is auto too), but it can be a little jerky in stop start traffic. Other than than, you can leave it in auto, lob it in sport to hold the gears a little longer, or play with the shifter/paddles when you fancy a bit of fun. Great boxes. Just make sure it's been serviced correctly.
> 
> Again, servicing makes a massive thing on the V6, because of the chains. Crap oil/long service intervals can kills the chains. Once you get into the realm of needing those done, you're looking at around £1500.
> 
> 
> But........ that noise  Here's my old one with just a lucifer decat


Ooof that sounds brilliant, thanks for your reply.



Jay225 said:


> Had a V6 R32 Mk5 for quite a few years,,,,
> routine servicing and a clutch only in that time ,,,,
> great engine and ours was a manual,,,,, great standard exhaust,,,
> forget about fuel economy,,,,it loved a drink,,,,,


Just how bad are we talking? Bearing in mind I've never seen 30mpg in my 225


----------



## McPikie

30mpg is doable in a 3.2

If you absolutely hoon it everywhere, you're looking more low 20s


----------



## Jay225

Surrey said:


> Ooof that sounds brilliant, thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Just how bad are we talking? Bearing in mind I've never seen 30mpg in my 225


Very low twenty’s maybe a bit less cos it’s a heavy old thing,,,,
like a red rag to a bull to youngsters in TDI Golfs etc,,,,


----------



## Durata

I put 250k miles on a 225 coupe from new. Current car is a 3.2 roadster with DSG that I picked up with 100k on the clock to which I've added 10k. I loved the coupe, changed a lot of stuff searching for more power, better handling, brakes, etc. and spent a lot of time on the track with it. The roadster is a cruiser and I've kept it OEM. Actually prefer it at this point (though the coupe is better looking overall). 

DSG is fine once you get used to it. The normal auto mode is very tame, with sport mode being a bit obnoxious on the roadway but I can imagine it would be great on the track. Manually shifting it doesn't give the same satisfaction as the 225 manual. There you just naturally know what gear you're in because you put it there. In manual mode on the DSG its easy to forget what you're in. Without the turbo lag/boost it took me a while to get comfortable with how I wanted to drive this TT.

Economically I don't care. I drive this and a 67 Mustang with the V8. That thing gets 10 MPG on a good day so the 20 or so I get in the TT is great  Given the state of the world these days I'm intent on enjoying what I can now.


----------



## Surrey

Durata, thank you for the insightful post.


----------



## Durata

Surrey said:


> Durata, thank you for the insightful post.


One other thing... 20mpg is with the top off. If I put the hardtop on I can get 30 on normal highway driving and did so on my fill-up today. Put it in sport mode and its a different story.


----------



## recaro19

I’m about to transition from having a 225 to a 3.2. I haven’t experienced the tt yet in 3.2 form but do have a 2006 A3 SLine 3.2 with dsg. So far, I’m loving it. No more missed gears or sticky shifts. My left leg is finally getting some rest and to be honest, it’s so much better in stop and go traffic.

shifting was fun but it is old tech. People complain about the dsg being old yet a manual is even older! I personally am enjoying it and the engine response is so much different. Definitely far better feel then the 225. It feels more solid and it’s raw power rather then the dinky 1.8 that requires the turbo to have any fun. No more boost leaks or n75 valves to change. No more top end fizzling out once the turbo runs out at around 5k. Sure the 1.8t is more kid friendly, but requires mass amounts of work and money to get it into that kind of territory. S-Lones hold their value more (which os why I’m going 3.2 as my summer sportster) and is more then capable of reaching 300 hp with no boost needed. Add a turbo later on and you will smoke any 1.8T and more. 

Personally, I’d probably leave it in stock form anyway. the power is rough and tough on the v6 and can be very potent in N/A form. If all goes well an I pick up the TT, I’ll be looking to do headers and cams as it already has a scorpion exhaust on it. Maybe head work too but the one I’m looking at has just over 62000 km on it so may wait a bit.


----------

